# Will the "new normal" ever truly end?



## UntimelyDhelmise (Oct 27, 2020)

The longer time goes on the harder it gets to believe we'll ever be free of this wanton tyranny. Lockdown after lockdown, brainwashing after brainwashing, it really is feeling like they'll never stop this virus regime hellhole they've dragged the entire planet under, or if they do it won't be until after they've sufficiently changed the sociopolitical landscape to the point where it's unrecognizable (i.e. The Great Reset scheme they've been brandishing out in the open as of late).


----------



## SIGSEGV (Oct 27, 2020)

No.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Oct 27, 2020)

It only gets worse from here.


----------



## Hatoful Dandy (Oct 27, 2020)

Only when the new, new normal appears.


----------



## Jeffrey Epstein (Oct 27, 2020)

I don't think it will be bad forever.


----------



## Meat Pickle (Oct 27, 2020)

Ok doomer


----------



## crocodilian (Oct 27, 2020)

You shouldn't be concerned about this going on indefinitely, you should be worried about this going on (with increasing 'stakes') every time the Democrats desperately want to win an election.


----------



## Jewthulhu (Oct 27, 2020)

They're calling it "the new normal" for a reason.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Oct 27, 2020)

2021 is the end of the supposed "new normal".


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Oct 27, 2020)

We were never really in a “new normal”. This is just a test to see how a virus could control and deprogram groups of people as test subjects.


----------



## Lone MacReady (Oct 27, 2020)

No, and Yuri mentioned this decades ago. I would argue it is happening EXACTLY as he said it would in 1984.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 27, 2020)

Maybe, it's going to depend on how this election turns out.

If we get a Kamala Harris administration, then the hellscape New Normal will continue and get worse with no end in sight.

If Trump wins, there's a chance it might end in the early 2020's. It's all going to depend on if Trump can win in spite of the pandemic and the BLM coup, and then what happens after. At that point, it will depend on how the bigwigs react and whether or not Trump continues going after Critical Theory and intersectional leftism via executive order.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Oct 27, 2020)

thread theme song





normally I'd say don't plan on a fail state but I'll be honest I don't see it getting better from here on out


----------



## Smug Chuckler (Oct 27, 2020)

No, now hop into the pod and eat bugs bigot.


----------



## Pissmaster (Oct 27, 2020)

It's gonna get a lot better in the coming years when Trump gets re-elected and makes it a national pasttime to kick the shit out of fat people and trannies.


----------



## Irritable Bowel Syndrome (Oct 27, 2020)

Of course it will end, I was told that humans naturally gravitate towards whatever life was like in America in the 1980-2005 era and no matter how much you fuck up your country or throw away your rights everything will go back to 1980s one day.


----------



## Jewthulhu (Oct 27, 2020)

Panthera Rosea said:


> 2021 is the end of the supposed "new normal".


My uni didn't get the memo. We don't have spring break in 2021.


----------



## Cold Root Beer (Oct 27, 2020)

The new normal will end when the Patriot Act and other similar "temporary" measures end. There is nothing more eternal than "temporary" when it comes to the government.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Oct 28, 2020)

It always ends eventually.


----------



## Eris! (Oct 28, 2020)

It ends when you kill them.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Oct 28, 2020)

I don't see it ending for some time, at the very least. In some aspects, I don't see any change back to the original format.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Oct 28, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> Maybe, it's going to depend on how this election turns out.
> 
> If we get a Kamala Harris administration, then the hellscape New Normal will continue and get worse with no end in sight.
> 
> If Trump wins, there's a chance it might end in the early 2020's. It's all going to depend on if Trump can win in spite of the pandemic and the BLM coup, and then what happens after. At that point, it will depend on how the bigwigs react and whether or not Trump continues going after Critical Theory and intersectional leftism via executive order.


Why would it end under Trump when it started under Trump?


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 28, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> Why would it end under Trump when it started under Trump?



Because the "New Normal" lockdowns were mainly a way to try and hurt the economy and help get Trump out of office, especially after the initial goal of "flattening the curve" had finally been achieved. The federal lockdowns largely ended in the spring, but the states are continuing them, with blue states being a lot more despotic than the red states.

The economy cannot handle this "New Normal" of mask talismans, social distancing, and everything being shut down or only operating at a third capacity much longer, especially not in these blue states that have major urban areas that often serve as financial points or coastal ports.

My best guess is that if Biden wins, the New Normal will be here to stay but some of the more austere social distancing measures will be gone. Mask talismans, anarcho-tyranny, and black supremacy would be here to stay under a Kamala presidency.

If Trump wins, the corporate bigwigs and the DNC will have to make changes just to save their own sorry asses and keep the economy from collapsing completely. Certain far-left groups will be scapegoated along with all the others who have been scapegoated already and there's a part of me thinks the MSM's "white supremacists hiding in Antifa to cause riots" meme was meant to be like a pre-alpha version of a potential anti-BLM/anti-Antifa narrative just in case Trump wins anyway. That and the "there is no Antifa" message at the same time seems contradictory, but I'd say it's a case of the DNC, the media, and Big Tech just throwing everything at the wall and seeing what sticks.

Nobody except the most delusional of Antifa commie punks and unironic Atomwaffen/Siege assholes want a second civil war.

If Trump wins a second term despite all this, most of the "New Normal" will go away by spring of next year at the latest. By then, a vaccine should be available to the public and the "dark winter" will be over. Some of the events like spring break or conventions and concerts that were in the winter and spring of 2021 will be cancelled because most of them were planned back in 2020 and COVID-19 put the kaibash on that.

Do I think everything will go back to exactly how it was before? Probably not, but a Trump win could mean the New Normal was merely a year of our lives we'll never get back. People might still be paranoid and there will probably be beardos and dangerhairs wearing masks and screaming at people who don't even after a vaccine is released and the crisis declared over. But a best-case scenario would be us returning to the "old normal" in a social and economic sense but also shaken by the events of 2020 and having to tough out the slow economic recovery from this pandemic

Unlike the security measures after 9/11, this was all up front all at once and hit everyone in their daily lives.

The post-9/11 security measures seemed to mostly affect air travel, so a lot of Americans didn't notice how pervasive the surveillance state was at home since a lot of the surveillance was digital. Plus air travel is not something that the average American does all the time. The lockdowns and social distancing was all up front and it was every day and night for the past several months


----------



## Eris! (Oct 28, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> Nobody except the most delusional of Antifa commie punks and unironic Atomwaffen/Siege assholes want a second civil war.


Every single elite wants one.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Oct 28, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> Because the "New Normal" lockdowns were mainly a way to try and hurt the economy and help get Trump out of office, especially after the initial goal of "flattening the curve" had finally been achieved. The federal lockdowns largely ended in the spring, but the states are continuing them, with blue states being a lot more despotic than the red states.
> 
> The economy cannot handle this "New Normal" of mask talismans, social distancing, and everything being shut down or only operating at a third capacity much longer, especially not in these blue states that have major urban areas that often serve as financial points or coastal ports.
> 
> ...


The theory of it only being purely an anti-trump ploy doesn't fit with the rest of the world doing the same (and earlier) than the US.

I think you're looking at this on a much more short term basis than you should.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 28, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> The theory of it only being purely an anti-trump ploy doesn't fit with the rest of the world doing the same (and earlier) than the US.
> 
> I think you're looking at this on a much more short term basis than you should.



The rest of the world did it earlier but IIRC, didn't most of them drop the most stringent restrictions a lot earlier than any of the states have?

I'll gladly admit that I'm not quite sure what the situation is in the Netherlands, but I do know several of the European countries have lifted most of the social distancing orders and the lockdowns aren't quite as bad as they were three or four months ago.

Fucking Sweden, the most woke country on Earth alongside Germany and Australia, didn't even have lockdowns and fared a lot better than damn near everyone else.

I remember Italy was hit very hard since they have a high elderly population and had very strict lockdowns at the beginning, but IIRC, even they've opened up a lot more than before and definitely more than California, Michigan, or New York. The lockdowns in those three states in particular are more to do with the ego trips of their governors than any public safety measures.

Most of these European countries aren't federal either, so there's also that issue to deal with.

The main reason why the American lockdowns have been a lot longer is due to it both being largely run by the state governments as opposed to the federal and because the DNC have a vested political interest in the measures being handled in the specific way they are.

The American economy is also the largest in the world and if it totally collapses, the world is fucked. For fuck's sake, The Great Recession in the late 2000's had sweeping effects on Europe that are still being felt to this day and that would be mild compared to a lockdown-induced Second Great Depression.

Even the seemingly invincible China will be brought down by a severe economic collapse in America and they narrowly avoided a recession of their own in 2008 which helped build their "invincible and inevitable" image.

If Trump can win, then I expect the "New Normal" to be gone by late April 2021 at the absolute latest. We'll be shaken to our core psychologically and emotionally, but the physical effects of the lockdown should be gone by then, especially if a vaccine is released early next year.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Oct 28, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> the situation is in the Netherlands, but I do know several of the European countries have lifted most of the social distancing orders and the lockdowns aren't quite as bad as they were three or four months ago


Most have started to reverse that again. Italy is cracking down hard. Even Sweden which had the mildest is going harder now. Netherlands has a whole new row of rules, like no selling of alcohol after certain times and no more food serving establishments open.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 28, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> Most have started to reverse that again. Italy is cracking down hard. Even Sweden which had the mildest is going harder now. Netherlands has a whole new row of rukes, like no selling of alcohol after certain times and no more food serving establishments open.



Hmm, I'm wondering if these new lockdowns in Europe might have something to do with the Dems and the MSM over here talking about a "dark winter" and a massive second wave of the pandemic...

Has there been a massive spike in cases or a bunch of COVID deaths that were high profile or seemingly out of nowhere?


----------



## Lemmingwise (Oct 28, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> Has there been a massive spike in cases or a bunch of COVID deaths that were high profile or seemingly out of nowhere


The statistics say that infections are up by large margin. It's easy to believe, dutch aren't rule followers. Before the the new crackdawn people were jolly. Now nearly everyone is wearing masks (though not mandated like Germany)

I know a couple of people that tested positive. But I also know someone that was supposed to be tested, but didn't go to her test. She received a positive test result, too.

The original issue of lack of IC capacity has long been scaled up. Me and several others have volunteered to aid hospitals, but have yet to be called on, months later.

So in short, infections way up (though possible false positives), deaths uncertain (we have no regular flu deaths this year!), and although like you I'm watching thebpolitical response with skepticism, I do it with a little less of american red vs blue thinking, because usually there is a month or two delay before american things arrive here, but this time the timeline is reversed.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 28, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> The statistics say that infections are up by large margin. It's easy to believe, dutch aren't rule followers. Before the the new crackdawn people were jolly. Now nearly everyone is wearing masks (though not mandated like Germany)
> 
> I know a couple of people that tested positive. But I also know someone that was supposed to be tested, but didn't go to her test. She received a positive test result, too.
> 
> ...



Understandable, and in all fairness, you've got the misfortune of living in the EU, which is pretty much the Woke Reich.

I'm mainly looking at this with American "Red vs. Blue" thinking since I live in America and that thinking has a lot more of a direct effect on mine and everyone else's daily lives over here. I honestly think that a Trump win will cause a lot of lockdowns to end, especially if the rumors of a vaccine being ready for a general release in January or February are true.

If there's a vaccine already available to the public, no amount of media scaremongering can justify the New Normal to the normies and even they'll see it as partisan political opportunism.

If we get a vaccine released and four more years of Trump, the New Normal will end.

Keep in mind that the Obama Administration told the American people that the Great Recession was the "New Normal" and while the Millennials got turbo-fucked, things were genuinely improving for American citizens economically of all generations at a slow but steady pace until COVID-19 put the brakes on that one.

If the Great Recession's conditions were able to slowly move away from being the "New Normal", then the economic ruin brought on by Corona would have to end as well, at least in America. 

If the virus hadn't happened, I do think a lot of the economic quagmires that many Millennials and Early Zoomers were stuck in because of the Great Recession would've probably gone away by 2022.


----------



## ditto (Oct 28, 2020)

Get used to takin' it in the ass.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Oct 28, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> Understandable, and in all fairness, you've got the misfortune of living in the EU, which is pretty much the Woke Reich



The difference is not as big as you think.



Syaoran Li said:


> I honestly think that a Trump win will cause a lot of lockdowns to end



He will win. Why would that cause lockdowns to end? He hasn't been big on fulfilling promises (besides his geopolitical ones and antipedofilia ones, no new hot war, starting trade war China and the covert war on pedophilia (pedo crackdowns and arrests both in US and abroad are really through the roof if you look at last 10 year stats)).

I don't see how he would have any need to do so. A controlled population is in his interest too, particularly when he'll need nothing more from them.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 28, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> The difference is not as big as you think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trump has a vested interest in trying to end the lockdowns since it's obvious that anyone who's not a neolib corporate bigwig hates the lockdowns. Trump is all about ego and being seen as the guy who finally helped bring the malaise of 2020 to an end and let people go back to having a social life will net him a lot of praise and get him that ego high he so craves. The economy will also get better if they're done away with and that will also boost his ego

Even the beardo bugmen and dangerhairs who trumpet their love of SCIENCE! and sing the praises of social distancing while wearing their mask talismans are mainly doing a mix of virtue signaling and coping, and I'd say a lot of them are only doing it so they can make the pandemic end quicker.

Plus the fact that Trump has made good on his promises of trade war with China, no new hot wars (and trying to end the ones we were already in) and locking up pedos is a lot better than I'd expect from him or any other political leader regardless of party.


----------



## PattyKilgore (Oct 28, 2020)

I'm sure it'll end as soon as people stop getting sick and then dying. Can't be that hard to accomplish.  /sneed


----------



## FuckedUp (Oct 28, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> The rest of the world did it earlier but IIRC, didn't most of them drop the most stringent restrictions a lot earlier than any of the states have?
> 
> I'll gladly admit that I'm not quite sure what the situation is in the Netherlands, but I do know several of the European countries have lifted most of the social distancing orders and the lockdowns aren't quite as bad as they were three or four months ago.
> 
> ...


It's pretty obvious the UN is trying to make a whole new world order. Listen to the president of Belarus, he said he was offered a bribe to impose lockdowns and intentionally crash the economy. Sweden didn't have lockdowns because the populace there was already playing along, getting microchipped and getting rid of paper money before this whole thing happened.









						The Great Reset
					

There is an urgent need for global stakeholders to cooperate in simultaneously managing the direct consequences of the COVID-19 crisis. To improve the state of the world, the World Economic Forum is starting The Great Reset initiative.




					www.weforum.org
				











						Welcome to 2030. I own nothing, have no privacy, and life has never been better
					

Ida Auken, Member of Parliament, Parliament of Denmark (Folketinget)




					medium.com


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 28, 2020)

FuckedUp said:


> It's pretty obvious the UN is trying to make a whole new world order. Listen to the president of Belarus, he said he was offered a bribe to impose lockdowns and intentionally crash the economy. Sweden didn't have lockdowns because the populace there was already playing along, getting microchipped and getting rid of paper money before this whole thing happened.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I always kind of figured the whole "Great Reset" was a pipe dream from activist groups that the UN would pay lip service to and give a platform to since the UN is usually more useless than tits on a boar.

The EU is pretty much in cahoots with the UN, so it wouldn't surprise me if they think it's a good idea and Belarus is a corrupt totalitarian shithole.

I don't see the United States playing along with a "Great Reset" if Trump wins a second term. Especially with his patriotic populist platform that he's been unusually consistent about sticking to (troop withdrawals, no new ground wars, trade sanctions on China)

If Trump wins, there's also the fact that the United States is a superpower and is one of the core members of the Security Council and would gladly veto any attempt to make the Great Reset apply to the US, especially if he wins a second term and wants some payback for COVID-19.

Russia's a wildcard and are even more nationalistic and explicitly right-wing, and they have a seat on the Big Five in the UN. France and the UK will support it since they're both neoliberal shitholes that are even more woke than the US and France is also part of the EU and subservient to Merkel's Germany and China.

China will gladly support the Great Reset and I wouldn't put it past them to have a hand in pushing it so they can exert even more control over the rest of the world.

A Kamala regime would also gladly support a Great Reset as well, but I don't see Trump getting on board with it, especially if the GOP still have the Senate or get really lucky and take back the House as well. The GOP is a lot more compliant and willing with Trump than they were before 2019.

Seriously, if Trump does win a second term, he should go above and beyond to fight back since he wouldn't worry about optics. One of the first things I'd do if I were him is announce total trade embargos on China on November 4th via Executive Order and then order covert drone strikes on Three Gorges Dam.

Even if Biden wins, I'd do the drone strike anyway if I was Trump. Sort of a "taking you down with me ploy"


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Oct 28, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> Fucking Sweden, the most woke country on Earth alongside Germany and Australia, didn't even have lockdowns and fared a lot better than damn near everyone else.


Germany and Australia had big lockdowns. The province of Victoria basically became a police state with people not allowed to go some 30 kilometres outside their house. As well arrests for wrong think on social media. 



Germany's lockdown wasn't as big as Australia's


Syaoran Li said:


> The rest of the world did it earlier but IIRC, didn't most of them drop the most stringent restrictions a lot earlier than any of the states have?


Evil Doug Ford, brother of coke addict felon Rob Ford, is imposing reversions on the lockdown. Returning back to stage 2 when all Ontario was in the final stage of reopening. 


Syaoran Li said:


> The American economy is also the largest in the world and if it totally collapses, the world is fucked. For fuck's sake, The Great Recession in the late 2000's had sweeping effects on Europe that are still being felt to this day and that would be mild compared to a lockdown-induced Second Great Depression


You don't understand how retarded modern economists are. A lot of them actually believe that we have entered "a new era" where "depressions don't happen anymore so long as we use quantitative easing and take on massive debt 4ever." Many of them hold high positions of power. 
The academia has fucked their minds and now they're coming to fuck our wallets


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 28, 2020)

Austrian Conscript 1915 said:


> Germany and Australia had big lockdowns. The province of Victoria basically became a police state with people not allowed to go some 30 kilometres outside their house. As well arrests for wrong think on social media.
> 
> 
> 
> Germany's lockdown wasn't as big as Australia's



I knew Australia and Germany had massive lockdowns, but Sweden didn't

What I was saying is that Sweden is pretty much one of the wokest countries on Earth alongside Australia and Germany.


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Oct 28, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> Belarus is a corrupt totalitarian shithole.


You don't know what totalitarian means. Totalitarian is to have complete subservience to the state both in action and in mind. If totalitarian countries had the chance to read your mind and execute you, they would. Belarus is authouritarian, meaning that the state only cares about securing its interests even if it goes against the population. They may use suppression, but only insofar as it serves the purposes of the state. Totalitarian countries will suppress and kill people for any reason, ideological, mainly. 

North Korea is an example of a totalitarian state, the last one on earth with the possible exceptions of Cuba and Venezuela. Belarus is not at all comparable to North Korea. Belarus is corrupt, but it's not a shithole. You don't have to take my word on it, take the word of Joshua Connor Moon who actually went there.


----------



## DamageJoy (Oct 28, 2020)

To answer your question, I will raise another one. Did the post 911 police state and erosions of civil liberties went away? Nope, it just got extended and improved.



Austrian Conscript 1915 said:


> You don't know what totalitarian means. Totalitarian is to have complete subservience to the state both in action and in mind. If totalitarian countries had the chance to read your mind and execute you, they would. Belarus is authouritarian, meaning that the state only cares about securing its interests even if it goes against the population. They may use suppression, but only insofar as it serves the purposes of the state. Totalitarian countries will suppress and kill people for any reason, ideological, mainly.
> 
> North Korea is an example of a totalitarian state, the last one on earth with the possible exceptions of Cuba and Venezuela. Belarus is not at all comparable to North Korea. Belarus is corrupt, but it's not a shithole. You don't have to take my word on it, take the word of Joshua Connor Moon who actually went there.


The Globohomo mess seems to be getting close to Maoism attitude of constant revolution and hunting of dissidents.
Just because school propagandized that to have opression it must look like 1984, that doesn't mean this soft post-totalitarian mess is any more "free".
People won't get gulaged because there is no need for excess manual labor and it's more efficient to delegate social control to third parties ie. NGOs and corporations.
Because according to big brain conservatives if the boot stepps on your face is a PMC, then it's fine.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Oct 28, 2020)

Jewthulhu said:


> My uni didn't get the memo. We don't have spring break in 2021.


What is the reasoning for this? Isn't the entire point to keep people away from campus?


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 28, 2020)

DamageJoy said:


> To answer your question, I will raise another one. Did the post 911 police state and erosions of civil liberties went away? Nope, it just got extended and improved.



There's a key difference though.

The post-9/11 police state didn't cause an economic crash and most Americans were unaware of what all was going on with the measures unless they did a lot of flying. The full scope of the Patriot Act wasn't widely known among the public until years after these measures were implemented. People had time to acclimate and shrug it off as little more than some annoying extra hassles at the airport, especially during the first few years. 

Aside from that, the War on Terror was the only other post-9/11 drastic measure that everyone took notice of. Stuff like Gitmo or the wars in Afghanistan and Iraq were things that were happening far away and while people had opinions on it, few were directly impacted by it unless they were in the military or had loved ones who were. It was shrugged off and at most, you saw political pundits of both stripes sperg out about it and guys like Jon Stewart and Stephen Colbert make fun of the idiocies and absurdities of it.

Most of the extended surveillance was digital outside of New York City and Washington DC as well, so most Americans didn't notice that component until after the Snowden leaks became national news

The COVID-19 lockdowns and erosions of civil liberties were very sudden and it laid out the full force of it all up front and in a way that has been continuously affecting American citizens every day and night for the past several months. There was no time to acclimate to these drastic measures and a previously strong economy went into a severe recession because of it. It was way too much done way too fast.



Clockwork_PurBle said:


> What is the reasoning for this? Isn't the entire point to keep people away from campus?



I'd say it's because a lot of people go traveling to go party during Spring Break and there's fears that the virus could spread if someone brought it back while partying in Florida or whatever. They might also want to get in as many academic hours as they can to make up for lost time as well.

There's also the fact that a lot of specific events are scheduled months in advance. A lot of concerts, trade shows, conventions, and similar events scheduled for early 2021 were cancelled preemptively because of the lockdowns in 2020.


----------



## DamageJoy (Oct 28, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> The COVID-19 lockdowns and erosions of civil liberties were very sudden and it laid out the full force of it all up front and in a way that has been continuously affecting American citizens every day and night for the past several months. There was no time to acclimate to these drastic measures and a previously strong economy went into a severe recession because of it. It was way too much done way too fast.


Considering the news get more and more filtered and the experts and high status opinions say support this great reset flu, people will just take it.
The whole thing is perfect to 
a) demoralize the general public, beat them into submission
b) energize their own base/useful idiots

The whole thing will be channeled into a political false choice where "your side didn't do enough" is the only acceptable thing to say. Consider the weight on one hand, the "war on terror" thing was about two low poly skyscrapers and a few thousand of dead people and a good PR campaign to attack... Iraq? Now we have a year long propaganda campaign globally where people can't even go outside. There won't be efficient opposition because people just get used to everything. So, the politically active will be caught up in more extreme forms of burgoise identity politics so scratch their political itch while you can't really adress the small-medium business holocaust that is currently happening combined with pushing the wealth up to the top.

If the Great Reset Flu was not a total hoax, then it was well played. For example, normalizing working from home opens up possibilities to further ride down wages by having your "from home worker" from Bangladesh and you will have even less way to organize unions because you don't know the randos in your workplace. etc.


----------



## Meat Target (Oct 28, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> Certain far-left groups will be scapegoated


This has not happened once, even when Leftists are demonstrably guilty. Even if Trump wins, it won't happen. They will blame it on the rest of the country being racist sexist fascist nahzees. 

"We dindu nuffin" is inexorable from leftist thought.


----------



## literal autist (Oct 28, 2020)

People are already getting fed up with it. Societal collapse is upon us


----------



## Jarolleon (Oct 28, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> Trump has a vested interest in trying to end the lockdowns since it's obvious that anyone who's not a neolib corporate bigwig hates the lockdowns. Trump is all about ego and being seen as the guy who finally helped bring the malaise of 2020 to an end and let people go back to having a social life will net him a lot of praise and get him that ego high he so craves. The economy will also get better if they're done away with and that will also boost his ego
> 
> Even the beardo bugmen and dangerhairs who trumpet their love of SCIENCE! and sing the praises of social distancing while wearing their mask talismans are mainly doing a mix of virtue signaling and coping, and I'd say a lot of them are only doing it so they can make the pandemic end quicker.
> 
> Plus the fact that Trump has made good on his promises of trade war with China, no new hot wars (and trying to end the ones we were already in) and locking up pedos is a lot better than I'd expect from him or any other political leader regardless of party.


Isn't "making the pandemic end quicker" the whole point of the mask talismans (or at least the perception that you're doing your part in that)? If you believe that they work, you'd hate anyone who doesn't because "those damn plague rats are going to make the virus last forever".


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 28, 2020)

DamageJoy said:


> Considering the news get more and more filtered and the experts and high status opinions say support this great reset flu, people will just take it.
> The whole thing is perfect to
> a) demoralize the general public, beat them into submission
> b) energize their own base/useful idiots
> ...



I'm not sure if people are getting used to everything this quickly even with the media filtering out things to build the narrative. A lot of this is people being silenced or staying quiet and wearing their mask talismans so they can buy groceries and not get hassled by some malignant neon-haired sow or bearded bugman.

Even then, I think a lot of the dangerhairs and beardos are only pushing that shit because they want to do some virtue signaling (trigger the chuds, own the chuds) and because a lot of them seem to think that if they keep doing the social distancing rituals and wearing their mask talismans, these lockdowns will end a lot more quickly and they can go back to watching Marvel capeshit in theaters and dining in at Starbucks and Panera Bread.

This year long lockdown and propaganda campaign is still too much and everyone's feeling the full effect all at once and getting severely fatigued as opposed to groaning at first and getting used to it.

With 9/11, the average American didn't like the hassles at the airport and probably thought the Iraq invasion was a crock of shit but it was all happening far away and the security measures were seemingly infrequent.

That's why they were able to properly acclimate and get used to it.

If Trump can get a second term, I'd expect him to really push back since he got the virus and bounced back from it fairly easy.

If we do get a vaccine next year, it also makes any attempt at a "Great Reset" far more obvious.

More right-leaning or populist politicians at state and local levels could use that to campaign against the continuation of further lockdown measures and again, the same endless lockdown that's causing the small business holocaust is also hurting major businesses, even ironclad ones like Disney.

With the EU, they're a lot more amicable towards the UN and China, so I could see them unironically hopping on board a "Great Reset" with full enthusiasm. Same goes for Australia and the UK.

As for the United States? I think it's obvious the extended lockdowns have become a political ploy to crash the economy to get Orange Man out of office. Bill Maher himself said on national television multiple times in 2019 and very early 2020 that only a recession could give the Democrats an opportunity to win 2020.

Really, I think the virus was a genuine disease and a potential threat and everyone got into lockdown mode thinking it would be a temporary thing that would last a couple of weeks or maybe a month or two at the absolute most.

The Democrats probably saw this as a golden opportunity to give Biden a chance by hurting the economy via extended lockdowns, especially for Democrat-run states since a lot of this was delegated to the states and most of the federal lockdowns really were just to "flatten the curve" in the Spring.

All these pharmaceutical corporations are supposedly working together on a vaccine with backing from the Trump Administration and the CDC, which makes me think Corona was a genuine threat at first and they want to get this vaccine out there for financial gain from both selling the vaccines to hospitals and clinics and from a wider upswing in the economy as a whole.

If they want to use the virus to push the Great Reset in the United States after the 2020 elections, either it'll be done via a Kamala presidency or if Trump wins and a vaccine comes out in 2021 or 2022, they could end the lockdowns once the vaccine is out and make sure everyone gets the vaccine if they want to function in the cashless society, lest they go back to the malaise of 2020.



Meat Target said:


> This has not happened once, even when Leftists are demonstrably guilty. Even if Trump wins, it won't happen. They will blame it on the rest of the country being racist sexist fascist nahzees.
> 
> "We dindu nuffin" is inexorable from leftist thought.



Nah, I think the more out-loud Antifa will get thrown under the bus but it'll probably be combined with the anti-Russia narrative and sentiment against Bernie Sanders, who was already on thin ice for costing Hillary in 2016. Bernie himself can easily be bought off, but his supporters are zealots.

BLM will probably skate by and the ones who do get busted are more likely to be tarred as part of Antifa, who are more likely to be painted as "Russian-backed saboteurs" or something equally asinine by the Dems and the MSM.

The Woke Left won't ever admit their wrongs, but the neoliberal bigwigs that control the Democratic Party and the major corporations are far more likely to use them as a scapegoat by tying them into preexisting narratives since they view the Woke Left as useful idiots.



Jarolleon said:


> Isn't "making the pandemic end quicker" the whole point of the mask talismans (or at least the perception that you're doing your part in that)? If you believe that they work, you'd hate anyone who doesn't because "those damn plague rats are going to make the virus last forever".



Exactly.

Even the most pro-lockdown bugmen are only in favor of these measures now so the lockdowns can end quicker, which means the propaganda isn't quite as effective as they initially hoped. That right there makes me think the virus is not a hoax and that the lockdowns can't continue forever, especially not in the United States.

If they wanted to really get the wider public to truly passively accept it like they did the post-9/11 security measures, you wouldn't have this near-universal resentment over the lockdowns even from progressives and apolitical normies. 

The BLM coup and the anarcho-tyrannical approach to BLM riots being exempt from social distancing and lockdown measures, often explicitly so in several major locations, have only damaged this narrative a lot further, even if nobody's willing to stick their neck out and publicly question it just yet.


----------



## Meat Target (Oct 28, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> The Woke Left won't ever admit their wrongs, but the neoliberal bigwigs that control the Democratic Party and the major corporations are far more likely to use them as a scapegoat by tying them into preexisting narratives since they view the Woke Left as useful idiots


I just don't see it happening. Neoliberals will not, at this point, ever admit that Trump or his base was right about something. And the neolibs agree with the Woke Left in principle, just not in timetable.


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Oct 28, 2020)

DamageJoy said:


> The Globohomo mess seems to be getting close to Maoism attitude of constant revolution and hunting of dissidents.
> Just because school propagandized that to have opression it must look like 1984, that doesn't mean this soft post-totalitarian mess is any more "free".
> People won't get gulaged because there is no need for excess manual labor and it's more efficient to delegate social control to third parties ie. NGOs and corporations.
> Because according to big brain conservatives if the boot stepps on your face is a PMC, then it's fine.


Trump needs to destroy Xi Xinping to save america. he was our leader, then at the davos group he said, three years ago, '"I will destroy Trump, I will work with hollywood." And Kiji Pink said "I wanna overthrow American democracy, I want to repudiate it, I want to discredit it" and Gigi Ping admits he admires Adolf Hitler and Joseph Stalin. Okay.


----------



## RandomTwitterGuy (Oct 28, 2020)

You can smell the tinfoil hat from this thread a mile away.

Sorry you have to wear a mask when you need to shop. So hard you life is the worst.


----------



## DamageJoy (Oct 28, 2020)

Austrian Conscript 1915 said:


> Trump needs to destroy Xi Xinping to save america. he was our leader, then at the davos group he said, three years ago, '"I will destroy Trump, I will work with hollywood." And Kiji Pink said "I wanna overthrow American democracy, I want to repudiate it, I want to discredit it" and Gigi Ping admits he admires Adolf Hitler and Joseph Stalin. Okay.


Yeah, the same way North Korea is a People's Republic which happens to be democratic, a republic and for the people. Buzzwords in politics are as old as politics itself. Even the ancient athenians were concerned with democracy when they subjugated their old allies in the Athenian league.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 28, 2020)

RandomTwitterGuy said:


> You can smell the tinfoil hat from this thread a mile away.
> 
> Sorry you have to wear a mask when you need to shop. So hard you life is the worst.



I know you're probably a shitposter but I think the "Great Reset" is a crock of shit and is little more than an activist pipe dream that's given the illusion of credibility because the UN decided it was a good thing to virtue signal about. I'm mainly just using their own logic to get them to see why these lockdowns can't feasibly be kept in the long-term.

I do think the mask talismans are retarded and the malignant dangerhairs and beardos who get all super mad about it are annoying, but I'll wear a mask when I go out shopping with no problem.


----------



## RandomTwitterGuy (Oct 28, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> I know you're probably a shitposter but I think the "Great Reset" is a crock of shit and is little more than an activist pipe dream that's given the illusion of credibility because the UN decided it was a good thing to virtue signal about. I'm mainly just using their own logic to get them to see why these lockdowns can't feasibly be kept in the long-term.
> 
> I do think the mask talismans are retarded and the malignant dangerhairs and beardos who get all super mad about it are annoying, but I'll wear a mask when I go out shopping with no problem.



Don't you see how fucking retarded you sound.

It is a fucking wobbling from one retarded point to the next putting little lines between them in an effort to connect the dots on some GRAND THING. When in realty it is nothing more then dumb luck and people who don't know shit trying to fix things.

Who the fuck gives a shit what the UN thinks. They have no power and no one gives a shit about them any more.

I live in one of these as you would call it "Wokistans" and we are not locking down any thing. Yes there are some stupid shit, but it is not some stupid ploy. It is stupid politicians wanting to be seen as being active.  It is dumb, but it is not malice.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 28, 2020)

RandomTwitterGuy said:


> Don't you see how fucking retarded you sound.
> 
> It is a fucking wobbling from one retarded point to the next putting little lines between them in an effort to connect the dots on some GRAND THING. When in realty it is nothing more then dumb luck and people who don't know shit trying to fix things.
> 
> ...



Lol, calm down.

Assuming you're not a gimmicky shitposter, you do realize that I agree with your statements and that you're preaching the choir here?

I mainly posed hypotheticals to point out that if the corporate bigwigs really wanted a "Great Reset", then they'd do something a lot more efficient like a few small surface changes over a period of time than try to hoax a pandemic and do everything all at once up front

This is pretty much a case of a novel virus becoming a pandemic and political opportunists deciding to try and do a Hail Mary play to capitalize on it instead of letting a crisis go to waste


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Oct 28, 2020)

I think it all depends on the outcome of the election

If Biden does win, we will see a resurgence of the legacy MSM as they have proven that they're still a capable force to shape public opinion. If this happens I would expect the powers that be to be more blatant and straightforward as they have proof that Joe Public will swallow whatever the MSM spews out, no matter how far-fetched.

If Trump wins, despite all the big tech, MSM, Hollywood, Social Media, and elites aligning against him then it will give them pause, as the tools they're using clearly aren't working anymore.

Either way, nothing will ever really stop the "Globohomo" drive to a better future as they have all the cards, all the money and all the power and unless we get a radical reset of Western Culture back towards it roots of individuality, self-reliance and small government then its just a matter of time until they finally gain enough wide spread acceptance of their ideals to reshape society.

I know I sound like a doomer but I'm over 60 now and I;ve been watching the slow boil for many decades but these last 8 years have sped up the program insanely and I feel the last straw was the successufll turning of middle America against itself.  White guilt is going to be the tool they use to cut the heart out of Western Cultural values.

I'm just glad I'm old and set for life, its you young people I feel for. Tying to build a rich and satisfying life in such a enviroment has to be incredible difficult and fustrasting.


----------



## Jewthulhu (Oct 28, 2020)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> What is the reasoning for this? Isn't the entire point to keep people away from campus?


My understanding is that the school wants to minimize travel; or at least that is their excuse for going online-only after Thanksgiving break. I also am going to a smaller regional campus, so they can actually social distance non-gened classes without running into space constraints.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Oct 29, 2020)

DamageJoy said:


> Just because school propagandized that to have opression it must look like 1984, that doesn't mean this soft post-totalitarian mess is any more "free".


Some schools also made you read brave new world and it's a good example of how a free seeming and benevolent seeming governance can be equally terrifying.

In the words of Huxley "a time when people would be satisfied, but in a way that perhaps they ought not be satisfied".


----------



## Lemmingwise (Oct 29, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> I mainly posed hypotheticals to point out that if the corporate bigwigs really wanted a "Great Reset", then they'd do something a lot more efficient like a few small surface changes over a period of time than try to hoax a pandemic and do everything all at once up front
> 
> This is pretty much a case of a novel virus becoming a pandemic and political opportunists deciding to try and do a Hail Mary play to capitalize on it instead of letting a crisis go to waste



You had non-stop protests in France. Longer and more sustained even for a people that like to protest. Right wing resurgance in Italy. Brexit. The Netherlands biggest party last election is a new party that has only existed for about 5 years, started by a guy who studied under Scruton and went to dinner with Jared Taylor. We too had non-stop protests.

The US elected Trump, a candidate that came from outside the two political parties.

The pandemic has allowed government to put people in a state of constant fear and to be allowed to crackdown on protests in the interest of health and safety (they don't crack down on BLM and extinction rebellion and similar kind of protests).

Whether they seized an opportunity or the virus itself was planned (it's hard not be suspicious looking at Gates' work the last 8 years as well as the corporate restructering at 50 corps that had a CEO switch when the virus first hit). Whether it was created or not, and whether it's really dangerous or not and whether the response is overreactive or not; it's completely in the interest of those who's grasp on political power seemed to be slipping.

You know, the horse is comfortable veering off to the side, but a sharp pull on the reins reminds him who is in charge.

In fact, if there are sweeping changes you want to make, you of course do it during a crisis. That's not the time for small changes, that's the time for sweeping changes. It's alright to take 7 steps forward, even if you have to take 2 back. People don't have the attention and strength to fight things wholesale.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 29, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> You had non-stop protests in France. Longer and more sustained even for a people that like to protest. Right wing resurgance in Italy. Brexit. The Netherlands biggest party last election is a new party that has only existed for about 5 years, started by a guy who studied under Scruton and went to dinner with Jared Taylor. We too had non-stop protests.
> 
> The US elected Trump, a candidate that came from outside the two political parties.
> 
> ...



True, you do bring up some very good points.

Personally, I think the virus was not a hoax but the fact it was a novel illness and seemed to be a lot stronger in the early phases of the pandemic helped a lot of the fear. Even the seemingly invincible and inevitable China was bloodied and bruised by it, forcing them into their first economic recession since Mao's death in the 70's. If China of all people could be hurt by this, that would scare even the most wealthy and influential of corporate bigwigs, while the average Joe would be scared of the actual disease.

Something that severe is the kind of crisis that the bigwigs in any country wouldn't let go to waste. Granted I am looking at this from a strictly American perspective with a lot of this.

I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of the "Dark Winter" rhetoric is using the fear of a surge in the virus during the winter months to try and push for a second lockdown. If there is any validity to COVID-19 being the Trojan Horse for the Great Reset, it would be during this period.

Personally, I think a second term of Trump would take a lot of the wind out of their sails based entirely on the fact he'd win a second term in spite of all this pushback. That event in and of itself would discredit the neoliberal corporatist establishment in the most powerful country on Earth and give Trump four more years of harsher trade sanctions on China.

Anything that happens after from Trump and the populists acting or the neoliberal establishment reacting would just be the icing on the cake. If anything, I suspect that any of the establishment would get the picture that 2016 wasn't a fluke, even if they won't admit it publicly.

If Trump can win, that's when you're going to see a lot more signs of internal changes and purging of useful idiots or dead weight, mostly done via discrediting them or cutting off support, but I could see some of the more egregious weak links like Hunter Biden getting the Jeff Epstein Special. The DNC will be focused on doing damage control and preparing for the 2022 midterms and 2024 in this scenario while the corporate big shots will be focused on maintaining their wealth and power and rebuilding a lot of the money and goodwill from the wider public.

Citing pop culture as an example, that's when you're going to see a lot of the entertainment shift away from Woke pretentiousness and attacking their own core audiences since it's not selling and their own audiences are actively against them. If there's no circuses to go with the bread, it makes a lot of people less compliant and more willing to pay attention to what's going on. And that's just one minor component of this wider issue.

The Woke Left won't think they did anything wrong and still keep blaming "muh White cis male capitalist Nazi incel colonizer chuds" straw boogeymen but they're just useful idiots who get all their power from corporations pandering to them for their own ends and will be discarded when they're no longer politically convenient or useful. Just like the neocons did with the Religious Right during the Reagan and Bush years.

The big upswing in left-wing and neoliberal counter-movements against the right-leaning nationalistic backlashes (Brexit, Trump, Bolsonaro, Salvini, Duterte, the Abe Administration in Japan) seemed to pick up around 2018 and 2019 and then 2020 gave the neoliberal corporatists and globalists an unexpected golden opportunity with the coronavirus

I honestly think that the so-called "Blue Wave" that the media was hyping up in 2018 was probably meant as the American version of that counter-attack.

But the "Blue Wave" ended up being a purple splash where the Democrats narrowly gained control of the House but lost more seats in the Senate and in several states as well. It wasn't as effective as a lot of the counter-movements in Europe. Plus it helped motivate the GOP to be a lot more amenable to Trump and his populist platforms while defanging the neocons completely, although the Brett Kavanaugh witch hunts and John McCain dying also played a major role as well.

Corbyn's massive defeat in the UK had a lot more to do with Corbyn himself being a really shit candidate in general and a lot of Brits just wanting to get Brexit over and done with instead of dragging it out even more.

Any British Kiwis like @Pointless Pedant or @Judge Holden can correct me on any errors if they want, since I'm mostly viewing British politics from the perspective of a casual outside observer so there's probably a lot of finer details to those elections that I'm not fully aware of.

Now, if these wealthy billionaire corporatists and your EU and UN big shots really do want to make the Great Reset more than a pipe dream after a Trump win in the United States, the best way to do it now is to back the release of a vaccine and end the lockdowns ASAP. Use the vaccination records to push a cashless society and bring up the misery, anarcho-tyranny, and the "New Normal" malaise of 2020 as a way to scare people into compliance.

If the Great Reset really does have some legs to it and isn't just more flowery UN daydreaming, then a Kamala regime is going to be the only way they can get this shit to stick in America with their current strategy. Otherwise, it's back to the drawing board.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Oct 29, 2020)

I'd more or less agree that Corbyn lost because he was a terrible party leader, borderline communist, and Brexit flip flopper rather than anything to do with culture war issues. This site puts _way_ too much stress on those relative to the average voter, and I mean _way_ too much.

Don't bring Japan into this, either. Abe had previously been prime minister in the 2000s and is the grandson of former LDP prime minister and extremely influential economist and war criminal Kishi Nobusuke. He's as establishment as can be. The establishment in Japan and South Korea is just very different to what it is in America.

A description of Kishi's career would derail this thread, but aside from his love of rape he ran Manchuria as a giant concentration camp for rapid industrialisation in the 1930s, and his corporatist economic planning went on to influence Pak Chung-hee and the South Korean economic miracle under the cold war military dictatorship. His post war prime ministership was brief and ended when he was ousted by student protests after he tried to force through a treaty with America over the objections of parliament before a planned visit by Eisenhower.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 29, 2020)

Pointless Pedant said:


> I'd more or less agree that Corbyn lost because he was a terrible party leader, borderline communist, and Brexit flip flopper rather than anything to do with culture war issues. This site puts _way_ too much stress on those relative to the average voter, and I mean _way_ too much.
> 
> Don't bring Japan into this, either. Abe had previously been prime minister in the 2000s and is the grandson of former LDP prime minister and extremely influential economist and war criminal Kishi Nobusuke. He's as establishment as can be. The establishment in Japan and South Korea is just very different to what it is in America.
> 
> A description of Kishi's career would derail this thread, but aside from his love of rape he ran Manchuria as a giant concentration camp for rapid industrialisation in the 1930s, and his corporatist economic planning went on to influence Pak Chung-hee and the South Korean economic miracle under the cold war military dictatorship. His post war prime ministership was brief and ended when he was ousted by student protests after he tried to force through a treaty with America over the objections of parliament before a planned visit by Eisenhower.



Before you jump my ass, I totally agree Abe is very much an establishment leader.

I'm bringing up Japan mainly because the Japanese establishment is very different from the establishment in the West. For corporatists in the West who are closely in bed with China, the Japanese establishment is seen as part of the problem. There's a LOT of animosity between China and Japan for obvious reasons

I honestly think a lot of the extreme autistic hateboner for anime, manga, and Japanese video games by the Woke Left is the result of corporate astroturfing and a very minor but very visible symptom of something else that's actually important.

Like, I get you're one of those "genre media is not valid" types who doesn't like anime but what I'm talking about goes beyond the normal (and completely understandable) disdain for weebs and into an autistic level of hatred for a lot of the Woke Twitter types, most of whom are no better than the weebs and are usually worse, except their fandom of choice happens to be stuff like Marvel/DC capeshit, Harry Potter (before Rowling offended the troons too many times) or woke Tumblr/"CalArts" cartoons like She-Ra and Steven Universe or things like punk culture and "cottagecore" or other Tumblr aesthetics.

I get that the anime fandom is a lot smaller in the UK than it is in the US though, and as always, I'm mainly going by an American perspective since that's what I know and observe here.

Companies like Disney don't want the unneeded competition whose establishment is entirely different and is not as affected to the conditions of the American establishment, and chances are that China's probably in with this as a small component of a wider push against Japan.

The anime and pop culture shit is unimportant in the grand scheme of things, but it's one symptom out of many that's really visible in the social media sphere so it's easy to cite. The corporate establishment in Japan is not conducive to the corporate establishment in America, Europe, and especially China.

We see a similar thing with a lot of the fearmongering over Russia, and the most visible symptom of that is a lot more important to the bigger picture, the "Russian collusion" narrative.

The Russian establishment is also not conducive to the EU or China and is a direct threat to both, plus there's a lot of neocons and neolibs here in the states who still have a Cold War mindset due to being literal Boomers (and some of the Early Gen X'ers like Obama) and view Russia as an enemy no matter what.

Granted, Putin is an authoritarian brute and a geopolitical wildcard but he's also one of the first nationalistic populist world leaders of the post-Cold War era to really gain a lot of prominence.

Really, I think a lot of the scorn over the establishments in Japan and Russia is rooted in the same disdain for popular nationalist movements in the West. It's global corporatists and their ChiCom allies not wanting any genuine threats or competition. They want to protect their own wealth and power and squash anyone who'd stand in the way of more wealth and influence.

Plus, with China there's the historic animosity the Chinese have with Japan and Russia.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Oct 29, 2020)

Austrian Conscript 1915 said:


> Germany and Australia had big lockdowns. The province of Victoria basically became a police state with people not allowed to go some 30 kilometres outside their house. As well arrests for wrong think on social media.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don’t know a ton of advanced theory yet but I can confirm economists are retarded.

In particular, they’re so used to circlejerking about free trade that they become obsessed with it and start judging everything by how it impacts trade. Socialist who wants to raise taxes and regulate everything, or free market that has higher taxes on just foreign goods? They’ll pick the socialist. Free market for illegals to come in, or free market for domestic labor? They’ll pick the illegals. They are dumb as hell because they just parrot each other’s buzzwords.


mind you, think this through. I’m basing this off the heavily libertarian ones I’ve met. There’s an option here of heavily regulation one sector of the economy, or EVERY sector of the economy, and they knowingly choose to align with people who do the latter.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Oct 29, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> Before you jump my ass, I totally agree Abe is very much an establishment leader.
> 
> I'm bringing up Japan mainly because the Japanese establishment is very different from the establishment in the West. For corporatists in the West who are closely in bed with China, the Japanese establishment is seen as part of the problem. There's a LOT of animosity between China and Japan for obvious reasons
> 
> ...


Anime fandom is definitely much smaller here, to the point where the idea it would ever affect anyone's view on politics in any way is laughable. I don't think it's true in America either but we'll have to agree to disagree on that one. I have had personal experience with video game and even historical communities being swamped with awful weebs, posting nonsense like cartoon girl versions of WW2 warships, and many of them _were_ communists. They tend to gravtiate towards extremism in some way or another, but whether that was edgy fascism or tankyism varied, and some even flip-flopped between both (nazbols). At any rate they were irrelevant and annoying.

Putin's rise to power wasn't really anything to do with the current wave of right wing populism, since it came at the end of the 1990s. Russia was in an awful recession throughout that decade and was suffering from rampant corruption and crime. By reining in the worst of the lawlessness (assigning casinos to only operate in remote areas like Vladivostok made Moscow safer, for example), Putin built up popular support and then consolidated his rule into a dictatorship. Few really objected to this because the Russian "democracy" had been a pathetic farce under Yeltsin anyway. Culture war issues didn't really register at all until Putin started courting the Orthodox support with his "homosexual propaganda" bans in the 2010s, by which time he was dictator already.

The Russia hoax happened in the context of the aftermath of the 2014 Russian attack on Ukraine and seizure of Crimea by "little green men". The conquest, the first time anyone had annexed territory by force in Europe since WW2, resulted in sanctions being placed on Russia by various countries, including Japan (relations between the countries are poor, I'm not sure why you're putting them together). After Brexit and Trump Russia was therefore the obvious scapegoat, even though they weren't actually responsible for either.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 29, 2020)

Pointless Pedant said:


> Anime fandom is definitely much smaller here, to the point where the idea it would ever affect anyone's view on politics in any way is laughable. I don't think it's true in America either but we'll have to agree to disagree on that one. I have had personal experience with video game and even historical communities being swamped with awful weebs, posting nonsense like cartoon girl versions of WW2 warships, and many of them _were_ communists. They tend to gravtiate towards extremism in some way or another, but whether that was edgy fascism or tankyism varied, and some even flip-flopped between both (nazbols). At any rate they were irrelevant and annoying.
> 
> Putin's rise to power wasn't really anything to do with the current wave of right wing populism, since it came at the end of the 1990s. Russia was in an awful recession throughout that decade and was suffering from rampant corruption and crime. By reining in the worst of the lawlessness (assigning casinos to only operate in remote areas like Vladivostok made Moscow safer, for example), Putin built up popular support and then consolidated his rule into a dictatorship. Few really objected to this because the Russian "democracy" had been a pathetic farce under Yeltsin anyway. Culture war issues didn't really register at all until Putin started courting the Orthodox support with his "homosexual propaganda" bans in the 2010s, by which time he was dictator already.
> 
> The Russia hoax happened in the context of the aftermath of the 2014 Russian attack on Ukraine and seizure of Crimea by "little green men". The conquest, the first time anyone had annexed territory by force in Europe since WW2, resulted in sanctions being placed on Russia by various countries, including Japan (relations between the countries are poor, I'm not sure why you're putting them together). After Brexit and Trump Russia was therefore the obvious scapegoat, even though they weren't actually responsible for either.



1. Anime fandom is more of a thing in the United States, particularly among the younger generations (Core and Late Millennials plus Generation Z) and specific series tend to be a lot more popular in certain ethnic or economic sections of those generations (blacks who love DBZ and Naruto or hillbillies who love those two series plus InuYasha) but a lot of them trend apolitical overall while the "historical political weeb" autists you mention are a fringe within a fringe, especially over here where they are outnumbered by the apolitical weebs and casual anime fan.

I'm not sure if the UK ever aired anime regularly on Saturday morning network blocks or basic cable in the late 90's and 2000's, but they definitely did in America, which is probably why anime fandom is more of a thing in America and American weebs are just slightly less cringe-inducing than British ones. Slightly.

But to clarify, I'm not saying anyone's politics would be informed by the anime fandom. Rather, I'm saying it is targeted by the Woke Left and the corporate establishment in America as a small part of a wider push in the "Culture Wars" and nobody's politics are being informed by these views aside from the autists who play historical games, and here we've got a lot more of them outside of anime.

You do have the turbo weebs who flock to fringe politics here, but they're outnumbered by all the other turbo-autists from other fandoms into fringe politiccs. There's all the "traditionalist Deus Vult" types inspired by Crusader Kings II, Kingdom Come: Deliverance, and YouTubers like The Distributist, plus all the unironic "queer punk" Anarcho-Communists and "democrat socialist" crypto-tankies who try to shoehorn their beliefs into stuff like the furry community, superheroes, goth and punk culture, and Tumblr cartoons like She-Ra.

The reason why something as unimportant as anime is being targeted by the neoliberals in this "Culture War" is actually explained by a fairly obvious and realistic reason: Profit.

The attempt to politicize fandoms by corporate astroturfing and pandering to Twitter SJW's is just merely a method to do that. If it was the 1980's and we had social media back then, they'd probably try and pander to religious conservatives or yuppies instead to sell their merch and crush the competition. It's backfired a lot in America (Get Woke, Go Broke) but these companies are hyper-consolidated and could take the hit plus the Chinese market was more lucrative prior to COVID-19

A lot of these media companies don't want extra competition from foreign works and attacking the pop culture exports of Japan in particular probably helps endear these corporate bigwigs further to the extremely lucrative Chinese markets. It's all about the money and making sure that not only the gravy trains keep rolling in but that nothing comes up to delay or derail them.

2. Agreed on Russia, since Putin was able to rise to power thanks to the economic nightmares of Russia in the 90's. The "Culture War" issues and the Western establishment attacking Putin and Russia are all related to Russia being a wildcard in the region and a direct threat to China and the EU thanks to geography.

The crisis in Crimea and Russian interference in Syria were the things that really kicked shit into high gear and made Russia a major target of all this. The anti-homosexual laws were merely a convenient way to tie it into the burgeoning culture war BS back home and get normie citizens in the US to actually give a shit.

I'm not lumping Russia and Japan in the same group in the way you think, because Russian and Japanese relations are very poor. China doesn't like either of them and neither do the EU or the corporate neoliberal establishment in the United States.

I'll clarify a little further: The nationalist and populist movements in the West, the Japanese establishment, and the Russian establishment are all entirely separate things and are at odds with each other most of the time. But they are all opposed by China and the corporatist establishments in America and Europe for a variety of different reasons.

It isn't that these three groups are part of some alliance or are closely related (they're obviously not) but that a different set of groups who are closely tied to each other view each one of these unrelated entities as either enemies or obstacles for a slew of different reasons and are content to attack all of them at once but in different ways befitting of the situation.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Oct 29, 2020)

Mainland China is actually a huge import market for Japanese cartoons, albeit censored to be politically correct. I don't think there's some kind of conspiracy against them because they're not even that stigmatised in hostile countries. Anime fans _are_ almost kind of mainstream in China, which they certainly aren't anywhere in Europe except for maybe France at a stretch.

Video games, especially mobile games, are much, much bigger, though.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 29, 2020)

Pointless Pedant said:


> Mainland China is actually a huge import market for Japanese cartoons, albeit censored to be politically correct. I don't think there's some kind of conspiracy against them because they're not even that stigmatised in hostile countries. Anime fans _are_ almost kind of mainstream in China, which they certainly aren't anywhere in Europe except for maybe France at a stretch.
> 
> Video games, especially mobile games, are much, much bigger, though.



I know mainland China is a massive market for anime (where it's censored for the Chinese releases) but the "hostile conspiracy against anime" (as you're describing it) isn't a Chinese thing. It's entirely from the American megacorps for the American market. The anime fandom and market in the United States is a lot bigger than Europe and the UK but is smaller than China or Southeast Asia.

It's a marketing ploy mostly pushed by American corporations for the American market. I should've been more clear on that. The hyper-consolidation of American media has led to massive stagnation and shit like the capeshit fad, woke culture being forced into everything, and extensive corporate astroturfing to keep things afloat in the American market specifically.

The Chinese animosity against Japan is almost entirely geopolitical and has nothing to do with pop culture or financial gain. Now if these geopolitical tensions somehow got even worse and American corporate bigwigs were forced to chose sides, most of them would back China over Japan since China's obviously the more profitable market.


----------



## Deftones (Oct 29, 2020)

I'm honestly not sure. I hope this "new normal" DOES end eventually but I don't like thinking about what the future will bring. 2020's full of unexpected surprises.


----------



## DamageJoy (Oct 29, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> Some schools also made you read brave new world and it's a good example of how a free seeming and benevolent seeming governance can be equally terrifying.
> 
> In the words of Huxley "a time when people would be satisfied, but in a way that perhaps they ought not be satisfied".


I think the biggest trick is that they point that bad things can happen elsewhere or in fiction, creating a contrast that reinforce the ruling narrative.
We can't be a dystopia, we teach kids about dystopias! (In a industrial scale mandatory education system, of course.) Banning these books is the biggest mistake one can make, if they can float around all the bad stuff in them are just fiction to the average joe. Like "they rewrite history to be in line with current values/politics, how silly".

A big problem with the mandatory literature stuff is people are not made to reflect and engage on the meanings and context of the book properly. Reading between and behind the lines should be considered a virtue for a citizen of a republic.



mr_frankie said:


> I'm honestly not sure. I hope this "new normal" DOES end eventually but I don't like thinking about what the future will bring. 2020's full of unexpected surprises.


Worst year of the decade so far. Things will somewhat get better anyway, just the systematic changes are what I am concerned about sticking around.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Oct 29, 2020)

DamageJoy said:


> Banning these books is the biggest mistake one can make, if they can float around all the bad stuff in them are just fiction to the average joe. L


Again Huxley has my back.

"A world not in which books are banned, but where people care not to pick up a book."


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Oct 29, 2020)

DamageJoy said:


> A big problem with the mandatory literature stuff is people are not made to reflect and engage on the meanings and context of the book properly. Reading between and behind the lines should be considered a virtue for a citizen of a republic.


Oh boy, I can't wait for the day when the average joe will think critically about the media he consumes. It is a ridiculous idea that you can ever compel somebody to think critically by teaching them to. They either think critically or they don't, and that's it.


----------



## Drunk and Pour (Oct 30, 2020)

The elite have see what we are willing to put up with in the name of safety.  Luckily, Trump doesn't seem concerned with controlling how people live (how fascist of him), but the Left won't forget, so even if they lose this time, they will gain power again at some point.


----------



## UntimelyDhelmise (Oct 30, 2020)

Drunk and Pour said:


> The elite have see what we are willing to put up with in the name of safety.  Luckily, Trump doesn't seem concerned with controlling how people live (how fascist of him), but the Left won't forget, so even if they lose this time, they will gain power again at some point.


That's the scariest thing. The governments around the world have finally proven once and for all just how pathetically compliant and unquestioning the masses on a global scale truly are. So even though there have been uprisings and blowback, all the elites really have to do is bide their time and quietly put plans in place that will quash such people and permanently lock the rest into slavery (via microchips, social credit, cashless infrastructure, take your goddamn pick).

They've already got popular public opinion fully on their side where anyone who's sick of the lockdowns and masks is deemed a social pariah who must be punished for their "selfishness" and have kept this going strong for nearly a year now. The next steps are only a matter of time.


----------



## DamageJoy (Oct 30, 2020)

Austrian Conscript 1915 said:


> Oh boy, I can't wait for the day when the average joe will think critically about the media he consumes. It is a ridiculous idea that you can ever compel somebody to think critically by teaching them to. They either think critically or they don't, and that's it.


I wouldn't hold my breath, but in theory ideals are supposed to be a thing to strive for. Instead of just people accepting everything sucks, thus making no attempt to at least hinder negative events from becoming worse. Personally I am absolutely "black pilled" when it comes to people, society etc. See how humanity will trade away it's hard earned rights, privacy etc. for a little convenience.


----------



## The Skeptical Tomato X5 (Oct 30, 2020)

Having looked at what's been going on the past couple months I've come to the conclusion that the US election may actually be critical in deciding the direction that things move forward.

For some context, I live in Australia and what I've noticed here is that federal government has been hedging their bets recently with regards to this. At the start of this whole ordeal much like the USA the government here decided to take a hands off approach to dealing with the pandemic and left it up to the states. What this has resulted in is each Premier (governor equivalent) going mad with power and each having different constantly changing restrictions as well as crazy border closures which would take ages to properly explain. In short, what they've done has caused irreparable damage to national unity and the federal govt. have obviously noticed this. Now the people in charge currently here aren't complete zealots devoted to the cause of the global prison planet, they'll just follow the way the wind is blowing. Recent statements coming from the Prime Minister as well as different state Premiers have worded in a cryptic way that implies that such restrictions implemented will never be reinstated. They never did this the first time round and I believe they're doing this and wording it in a way that gives them plausible deniability. In the result of a Blumpf victory they can go out and say "Look, we got rid of all this shit, covid is over. We promised you we would" and get away with it. On the other hand if Biden wins they can follow in the footsteps of the US and keep on trucking to destination Global Hellworld. With relations with China having become quite poor recently the government is going to look to it's other greatest ally the USA for protection and guidance. These people are cowards who will follow what they're told by their masters to do, so whoever wins is gonna dictate what goes for many other places.

Of course this could just be pure  but I believe at this point in time Trump and Biden have come to represent two sides of a global elite. One who wants an impoverished prison planet slave class and another who wants people to just go about living their lives as consoomers to sell their product to while still amassing vast amounts of wealth and power. I dunno about you but I'd much rather pick the lesser of two evils.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Nov 4, 2020)

I hope coronapanic ends. But thanks to scumbags in positions of power and influence, we're stuck in a dystopian nightmare of mandatory muzzles, "social distancing", "Zoom meetings", and "temporary" closures.

I miss 2019 as if it was this exotic and better ancient time.

And 2019 sucked.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Nov 12, 2020)

ToroidalBoat said:


> I hope coronapanic ends. But thanks to scumbags in positions of power and influence, we're stuck in a dystopian nightmare of mandatory muzzles, "social distancing", "Zoom meetings", and "temporary" closures.
> 
> I miss 2019 as if it was this exotic and better ancient time.
> 
> And 2019 sucked.


From the documents, the novel pandemic was planned to take 5 years.


----------



## DeadFish (Nov 12, 2020)

The world is shifting into a new era. So no. Things are going break down this decade and in a savage fashion


----------



## Someone Awful (Nov 22, 2020)

I thought about this question a lot. Now that it's obvious what the 2020 election outcome is, here are my thoughts,

If the DNC coup succeeds like it looks like it will, all hope for American government appears lost on a national scale. It would delegitimize our republic, weaken our country, and allow no possibility for a challenger to rise up like Trump did. We would become a kakistocracy, ruled by the worst possible men and women for the job that wokeism has made possible. The kakistocracy will be embolden to do whatever they want, no matter how disastrous the consequences might be, thus why they are pushing for the Great Reset.

Going forward, people who want to be free have to decide for themselves that they are free individuals regardless of what trends, culture, societal pressure, and the government says. They have to do so knowing the enormous risk involved in saying things that are politically incorrect up to and including cancellation and death. We have relied on government for too long to tell us that we are free, now they want to tell us that we are peasants that are no longer entitled to autonomy in any circumstances. If we want to decide our destinies, we have to decide to be our own masters.

As for whenever or not the new normal can be stopped, a government does not last forever. A government can only last as long as the ones handling it are competent enough to handle it. Once enough people see through the illusion, they lose their mandate and a new, saner world order can ensue. But it only happens when people are willing to sacrifice everything to put to end to the hellish nightmare they are going through. In the interim, dissidents against the new world order will find ways to circumvent or even reject the establishment's ways. It will involve making hard choices, but the passion and hope of the people will continue even in the darkest era.

I can't answer if that will happen within our lifetime or not nor do I have all the solutions to it. But the fight for a better culture and a better society than we have is always worth the battle, even if you think that fight is impossible. Even if you lose hope in the government and the current culture, don't reside yourself to just going through the motion. That is a life worse than death itself.

Personally, I am going to put up a good fight for what I want to see while I am still alive. I am not going to let swamp demoralize me into thinking I am worthless or have me put aside my goals in life no matter how many insane rules and regulations they put out. The fight itself for something better is an honorable one and if it impacts even one man to change things for the better, then it was worth it even when I am forgotten by all. This is not the end of history, but rather the beginning of a new, uncertain era that will test our resolves and character.

The short answer is, yes. How long is the question but it is worth fighting against when the opportunity come up.


----------



## Irritable Bowel Syndrome (Nov 22, 2020)

New normal will eventually end but it's probably going to take some sort of catastrophic event.  Sorry decades of complacency can't be undone that easily.


----------



## Verxis (Dec 10, 2021)

It's over.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Dec 10, 2021)

Verxis said:


> It's over.


Depends on where you live. The response to the coof is divided politically.

But at least it is ending in some places.


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Dec 10, 2021)

The "New Normal" is just normal now. It's pretty fucking scary.


----------



## Verxis (Dec 11, 2021)

Hollywood Hitler said:


> The "New Normal" is just normal now. It's pretty fucking scary.


Here are some Kiwis protesting the nonsense.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Dec 11, 2021)

Verxis said:


> It's over.


Depends where you live. My dad is in Florida and he says pretty much nobody gives a shit. I lived in Oregon until earlier this year and they’re still acting like Chicken Little “the sky is falling! We’re all doomed!” faggots over it.


----------



## Jarch6 (Dec 12, 2021)

> You cannot now believe that you will ever feel better. But this is not true. You are sure to be happy again. Knowing this, truly believing it will make you less miserable now. - Abraham Lincoln



Inspiration from a bit of Getting Over It; Despite my general pessimism about the human condition it would only take a small but dedicated number to reject enslavement and inspire the rest of the masses to undo their shackles. If not that, then consider that an empire built on lies cannot last forever as was the case in the soviet union.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Dec 12, 2021)

Jarch6 said:


> Inspiration from a bit of Getting Over It; Despite my general pessimism about the human condition it would only take a small but dedicated number to reject enslavement and inspire the rest of the masses to undo their shackles. If not that, then consider that an empire built on lies cannot last forever as was the case in the soviet union.


Nothing lasts forever, doesn’t matter if an “empire” is “built on lies” or a rock-solid foundation of truth.  Nothing lasts forever


----------



## Drag-on Knight 91873 (Dec 12, 2021)

Lorne Armstrong said:


> Nothing lasts forever, doesn’t matter if an “empire” is “built on lies” or a rock-solid foundation of truth.  Nothing lasts forever


But it can inspire newer, better societies. The United States would have just been another monarchy without the Roman Republic.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Dec 12, 2021)

I never let it bother me. To this day i still walk into businesses and restaurants with no mask on. Anyone that questions me about it comes across as unhinged. Because the simple truth is I know I am not crazy. They are. 

Don't let insane people dictate the terms of your reality. I don't and I could not be happier for it.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Dec 12, 2021)

Drag-on Knight 91873 said:


> But it can inspire newer, better societies. The United States would have just been another monarchy without the Roman Republic.


What’s the USA now?  So in 245 years it’s gone from birth to peak and now descent into its eventual doom.  The Roman Republic/Empire lasted how long again?  Because it lasted a lot longer than 300 years.

Maybe 1500 years from now the USA inspires some other society.  Hopefully that one lasts longer than the USA did.  I wish them luck though I’m not optimistic about their chances, human nature being what it is and all.


----------



## Equivocal_Iki (Dec 13, 2021)

Took me way too long to realize this thread is a year old. This topic didn't age well.


----------



## AvROX (Jan 13, 2022)

mindlessobserver said:


> I never let it bother me. To this day i still walk into businesses and restaurants with no mask on. Anyone that questions me about it comes across as unhinged. Because the simple truth is I know I am not crazy. They are.
> 
> Don't let insane people dictate the terms of your reality. I don't and I could not be happier for it.



The voice of reason.

Get off social media, YouTube, etc, and suddenly you're not bombarded with case counts and hourly reminders of this overhyped pandemic.


----------



## Ted_Logan (Jan 13, 2022)

Hahaha, no! It won't end if these retarted dudes and wokies still fall for the snake oil and crap.


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jan 18, 2022)

Breh nah.  They already talking about permafrost melting and releasing prehistoric diseases.  It will always be something.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Jan 18, 2022)

This thread aged w... Fuck.


----------



## Random Generator 3 (Jan 18, 2022)

AvROX said:


> The voice of reason.
> 
> Get off social media, YouTube, etc, and suddenly you're not bombarded with case counts and hourly reminders of this overhyped pandemic.



Hate to say it, but my social media life is much more sane than the reality outside my door as far as Covid goes. 

I'm in a blue town, surrounded by people, many wearing K95 masks everywhere. They cry in happiness when their kids get vaxxed, decorate their Xmas trees w masks, and openly talk about how unvaxxed people belong in camps. Most stores will trespass you for not masking, and the places that don't, are full of people glaring or talking shit to you about it. 

These people and the gov want make masks permanent, and are doubling down on all the measures that are proving non effective. All evidence that goes against their belief in vax n mask is shut out, and you're seen as selfish for disagreeing. 

Then you drive out of town, and it's like the pandemic never existed. I go online, and easily avoid covid hysteria across the few social media I use.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Jan 18, 2022)

Its just going to be a series of rugs pulled out from under the feet of whoever thinks they have things figured out from now on.

Things will change a bit and the vaxx proselytizers will probably take a series of Ls in the coming years but this won't be shared by the media and adminstrations that pushed it and the people who went all in on this will ttake the brunt of the blame with a few sacrificial lambs thrown in as well. This is why people like Fauci have been put on such pedestals so they can act as scape goats later. Articles will be published by the same rags that told you to disown your grandmother about how the isolation of COVID was compounded by the meaness of partisanship and how it should have been a time of coming together.

Then when the antivaxx people are sufficiently high on their own farts they'll turn it around again and form some new reason to hate each other probably just in time for trump to run in 2024.

Take a look at the coverage and see that even fully in the tank publications are now priming their readers with stories about the human experiences of COVID many of which paint a nasty picture and while not coming out and saying it point firmly towards some of the tangible mismanagement which has gone on at the hands of authority figures.



This one in particular stands out to me as one which probably would have been glossed over earlier this year. The idea that authority could be corrupt or incompetent seems to have been verboten until recently.


----------



## Mnutu (Jan 19, 2022)

behavioral swamp thang said:


> Breh nah.  They already talking about permafrost melting and releasing prehistoric diseases.  It will always be something.


Wouldn’t they be far less dangerous and too simple to do anything? We’ve had how many complex diseases come and go, I can’t imagine anything from millions of years ago posing a serious threat.


----------

